# Recently got hired at Sephora, never applied makeup on anyone but myself, know only a bit about beauty/skincare



## chbr15 (May 30, 2015)

*Recently got hired at Sephora, never applied makeup on anyone but myself, know only a bit about beauty/skincare*

I always get compliments on my own makeup and I would say I do know a lot about makeup and what does what for the face but I am going to have a problem remembering what cleanser is good for the pores, and what's good for dry skin etc. I'm nervous that the workers will not like me because i'm pretty inexperienced. Any advice? I'm also nervous about not doing the perfect smokey eyes on a client or lips. I want to excel and do well!


----------

